# Got booted from a FB prepper page



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

thought it was kinda funny, some guy "putting out feelers' on a 72 hr course that would take a few months to learn in the service. At a paid price of course, I called nut job out. Here was his post on putting out feelers:

Putting some feelers out to see how many people would be interested in attending a 3 day all inclusive course that teaches you everything from wilderness & tactical medicine, small unit tactics, land navigation, to wilderness survival that will include every essential skill that you will need in a SHTF situation, taught by the some of the best instructors in the country who are paramedics, combat veterans, law enforcement, survival, and firearms instructors. We are networking with some of the best instructors in the country who teach from real experience. We plan on rolling this course out in early 2018. The course will include a 24 hour capstone exercise where you will work as a team to complete a mission in a SHTF situation. All feedback is appreciated.


Maybe I am in the wrong business........ Hell the minimum time frame for something like this should be at least 7 days. 

What y'all feelings on this besides being a scam????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A 72 hour course that teaches all of that?
Small unit tactics would take longer than that!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Lots of guys offer course that delve into different aspects of survival.

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as it is a legit deal with legit players...

Dave Canterbury offers 2-3 day courses. Even thought about signing up for one as I think it would be informative and fun...meet new people, etc....


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

They very well could be teaching everything, but just not be able to hit on a lot of it. It would depend on the schedule of how they propose to teach all of this and if there are any pre-requisites such as already having a CPR card for example. It almost seems to good to be true though. Putting together that many instructors in those various specialties is a logistical nightmare in and of itself, let alone then also getting participants for such a thing.

I've heard of similar events but they were a week long type of thing rather than a weekend.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You can give a 2-3 hour course on survival medical treatment and medicine.

That doesn't mean you are going to come out of the course as a medic.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That's a whole lot of stuff to be learning. I wonder what it would cost.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Robie said:


> Lots of guys offer course that delve into different aspects of survival.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with it as long as it is a legit deal with legit players...
> 
> Dave Canterbury offers 2-3 day courses. Even thought about signing up for one as I think it would be informative and fun...meet new people, etc....


That's how I kinda feel about. A lot of stuff can be taught in 72hrs if you keep time management and keep the side bars to a minimum.

Some of the subjects can be lightely touched on and then assigned homework. That's kinda like how some of the military schools are that I attended.

I think it's very doable. Hell a week long school your not going to be Rambo. It's all familiarization. It's up to you to continue training to gain the muscle memory.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is one Canterbury offers.

https://www.selfrelianceoutfitters....rvival-training/products/basic-survival-class

Again...I can take a 3 day woodworking course that covers everything from milling to final finish.

That doesn't mean I'm going to be proficient at anything taught...without practice, more education and reading.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://thesouthernherbalist.com/

See if there is someone like Darryll in your region. Just such training will take weeks in itself.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://thesouthernherbalist.com/
> 
> See if there is someone like Darryll in your region. Just such training will take weeks in itself.


This really is something I need work and training on. If it isn't a dandy lion or cat tail I don't know it. I obtained a crap load of herb and medicinal plant books this summer but haven't had the time to even crack one open.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Most of those topics can't be covered "in depth" if they each had their own 3 day course, let alone all of them in that time frame.

I assume you were less than cordial in your response if you were booted from a group.
Although, I don't know much about you at all.
Maybe *you* are the nutter. :rulaiz:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

yooper_sjd said:


> thought it was kinda funny, some guy "putting out feelers' on a 72 hr course that would take a few months to learn in the service. At a paid price of course, I called nut job out. Here was his post on putting out feelers:
> 
> Putting some feelers out to see how many people would be interested in attending a 3 day all inclusive course that teaches you everything from wilderness & tactical medicine, small unit tactics, land navigation, to wilderness survival that will include every essential skill that you will need in a SHTF situation, taught by the some of the best instructors in the country who are paramedics, combat veterans, law enforcement, survival, and firearms instructors. We are networking with some of the best instructors in the country who teach from real experience. We plan on rolling this course out in early 2018. The course will include a 24 hour capstone exercise where you will work as a team to complete a mission in a SHTF situation. All feedback is appreciated.
> 
> ...


That was a large part of my 8 weeks in US Army Basic Combat Infantry Training, 1960's style.

Sure, they may "teach" those things in a couple of days, but what is the competence level and retention rate of the students afterwards?
The prospective students are being snookered.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm drifting off to an Esee school in January and March. I don't expect them to make me proficient in the time frame, but I expect to get my money's worth. I figure some will be refresher, some will be new, but all worthwhile.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that is a lot to be running through in a weekend -but you still may learn something. sure you may not be a expert but I bet they just touch on a few points of each subject then move to the next weather the student gets it or not. 
8 week 11 bravo( is it still 8 weeks?) teaches a lot that is what I enlisted for back in the 80's and they continued teaching after I got to 4 ID mech in Colorado. 
anything that may give you an edge is worth trying I guess, I try and learn something everyday even if it is just reading about it in a "how to book." a few skills I picked up this summer were cobbling(shoes) how to make a hasty shelter out of used tires, ad afew other things I also found out I am not 20 years old anymore after roofing a shed I don't remember shingles reams being that heavy,sheesh!


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

My county offers a "citizen preparedness" class every 4 weeks or so and offeres them in different towns every time. I went to one not trying to learn how to prepare but to see what plans the county has in place and how many people would show up.

Some times its not about what they actualy teach but what you may find your self short on.

Btw the county basicly said if anything happens your on your own...as i figured. Sharing these classes on my FB page a few friends are now intrested in going to one.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> That's how I kinda feel about. A lot of stuff can be taught in 72hrs if you keep time management and keep the side bars to a minimum.
> 
> Some of the subjects can be lightely touched on and then assigned homework. That's kinda like how some of the military schools are that I attended.
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You mean a lot of stuff can be *mentioned* in 72 hrs. The course as described is simply too broad for 72 hrs. With no toilet breaks, no meal breaks, and no sleep you might be able to quickly run through it.
In order to have a final FTX test, you'd have to lower the bar below the level of useful knowledge. We covered a TON of information in 9 weeks of Basic Training and you still come out just barely being a soldier at the most basic level.
EMT-Basic is a 6 week (40 hrs/week) course. Bottom line, the syllabus is just way too packed for those 72 hrs to be worth much at all as far as practical, take-home knowledge.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Bottom line.....

If all you folks want to learn complete survival training, I suggest you join the Seals, the Rangers, the Green Berets, etc, etc, etc...

After that, continue to take courses for the rest of your life to become proficient at some of these survival skills.

Man....this is a 3 day course to teach some basics.

Probably the people attending, for the most part, can't figure out how to light a bag of charcoal briquets....

It is what it is.....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Robie said:


> Bottom line.....
> 
> If all you folks want to learn complete survival training, I suggest you join the Seals, the Rangers, the Green Berets, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> ...


Finally someone said it in plain English. Thank you Robie.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Tired_Yeti said:


> You mean a lot of stuff can be *mentioned* in 72 hrs. The course as described is simply too broad for 72 hrs. With no toilet breaks, no meal breaks, and no sleep you might be able to quickly run through it.
> In order to have a final FTX test, you'd have to lower the bar below the level of useful knowledge. We covered a TON of information in 9 weeks of Basic Training and you still come out just barely being a soldier at the most basic level.
> EMT-Basic is a 6 week (40 hrs/week) course. Bottom line, the syllabus is just way too packed for those 72 hrs to be worth much at all as far as practical, take-home knowledge.


As a Staff Sergeant when I attended Quartermaster School almost the whole course was getting you familiar with Army Supply channels, regulations and procedures. There emphasis was to teach you where to look for the information that you needed. Because of this training that was taught or should I say mentioned I got really good at my job and put other supply sergeants to shame namely the ones that I relieved and assumed control of that supply room. Because of this I got really good at my library.

Like Robie said this aint gonna make you Special Forces. Its going to teach some basics and in my opinion if it was me. I would hit on certain points that will give the client a hard on and the individuals will want to come back and take that building clearing course or combat lifesaver or what ever they want to call it course. I think it is marketing and people and the poster are taking this to serious. I haven't even seen any links so no one even know what this guy has to offer.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I was booted from a gun forum after 5 or 6 posts; I called a few of them "suspect", in their manhood, or something like that. It seemed like the thing to do, and I have not missed them.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I quit some 'prepper' facebook page when these people started trying to tell me that leftists and commies should be included too and that I have no idea how good they are to work with. I destroyed their argument and they started calling for my ban so I did them one better and left. I am taking most of those pages with a grain of salt, very few real preppers there. I said this awhile back as soon as it got popular under obama suddenly everyone on youtube was a 'prepper' when they didn't know the first thing about it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> thought it was kinda funny, some guy "putting out feelers' on a 72 hr course that would take a few months to learn in the service. At a paid price of course, I called nut job out. Here was his post on putting out feelers:
> 
> Putting some feelers out to see how many people would be interested in attending a 3 day all inclusive course that teaches you everything from wilderness & tactical medicine, small unit tactics, land navigation, to wilderness survival that will include every essential skill that you will need in a SHTF situation, taught by the some of the best instructors in the country who are paramedics, combat veterans, law enforcement, survival, and firearms instructors. We are networking with some of the best instructors in the country who teach from real experience. We plan on rolling this course out in early 2018. The course will include a 24 hour capstone exercise where you will work as a team to complete a mission in a SHTF situation. All feedback is appreciated.
> 
> ...


I got booted from the prepper forum which used to be the NAA gun forum. All i did was realized they were a bunch of old criminal ex cons. They dont like the po pos over there. lol.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The courses would be more effective if limited to a particular subject matter for tow to four days each. more depth and proficiency.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe the whole thing is packaged as an "orientation" or "introduction" to all those that are mentioned. Shows that there's more to survival than just stashing food and ammo. Like a poster had said, it's up to the individual to follow it up with more education and training. 
A lot of scams going on.....so beware. If it's legit though, I think it's better than nothing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


>


Thats pretty wild. One of my favorite wild and cazy guys..lol.


----------

